# Radius Rod Bushings install (caster setting?)



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

Radius rod bushings (whiteline on the package, but i thought website said Lovells) just came in as well as strut mounts. 

The sheet that came with the bushings shows different caster settings... Do i have to worry about any of that or can i just install them as shown in this thread (Lovell radius rod bushing install - w/pics - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

